# Signs of preterm labor



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

It is difficult to distinguish between preterm labor and an irritable uterus, but it is important to check with your provider if you are having signs of preterm labor. Some of the signs are frequent contractions (more than 4-6 per hour) that may or may not be as intense as contractions in full-term labor. Early loss of mucous plug. Premature rupture of membranes (water breaking). Lower backache or menstrual-like cramping. Intense cervical or vaginal pressure (although this is normal later in pregnancy). Vaginal bleeding. Sometimes just a feeling or sense that something isn't right with your body.

Often Braxton Hicks contractions will go away with rest and hydration. If they don't, please call. It is *generally* not considered safe to homebirth a baby prior to 36 weeks gestation. I know there are some differences of opinion on this, but before that gestation, babies can definately have problems with lung maturity and require breathing assistance. Even earlier babies will generally require more assistance with breathing, keeping body temperature up, learning to coordinate sucking and swallowing, possible jaundice and other complications.

I'm going to add to this after much thought. I think with the ideals of MDC in mind, many of us view birth as a natural process that should go unhindered. I agree with this. Unfortunately, with a preemie, things change a little. Frequent BH contractions are normal, many women have them, they usually aren't a cause for concern. I think this is something that you have to evaluate yourself, sort of on a case by case basis. Use your intuition. It may be normal for a 3rd time mama in her 34th week of pregnancy to have BH contractions frequently. It may be normal for a first time mama in her 30th week of pregnancy as well. But in the second case, I'd say there is a lot more personal evaluation needed to think about what decisions to make in terms of deciding if this is normal for you and your body or not. The earlier you catch PTL, the better, in terms of possibly halting it or at least delaying it. Waiting to see if contractions get more regular or more painful could mean waiting until it is too late to do anything to help. Trust your gut.

If you have other signs of PTL or want to post about some of the treatments used for PTL, feel free to add on to this thread!


----------



## shannon0218 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for this thread Leslie!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Great idea Lesley! Here is some information from posts I've made before, just to get it all in one place.

Here is my short story of my experience with preterm labor and delivery.... I had severe preterm labor with my twins, starting at 27 weeks. I was on complete bedrest, a terbutaline infusion pump, and uterine home monitoring. I bounced in and out of the hospital several times for "contracting over my threshold". Then at 29+6 weeks, I was admitted to the hospital and put on a "toxic dose" of magnesium sulfate. It didn't help much. They gave me the steroid shots to mature the babies' lungs. Then at 31+2 weeks, my contractions finally broke through and I delivered my twins, exactly 2 months before my due date. 3-14 and 4-4 were their birthweights. They were in the NICU for exactly 4 weeks -- mainly "feeder growers" thank God -- and then came home from the hospital equivalent to about 35 weeks gestation. Fortunately, they thrived and are doing great today. You'd never know they were preemies once.

Two years later I got pregnant again (a singleton this time) and I was monitored for preterm labor again. I worked with a labor doula, a midwife, and the same perinatologist from my twin pregnancy to ensure I didn't have preterm labor again. A lot of what follows is the advice they all gave me... some natural approaches, some the latest research in medicine. Throughout my pregnancy, my preterm labor was kept in check, and I delivered a healthy full term baby boy.









*********

*"Don't Worry... it's JUST Braxton-Hicks" and other well-meaning but dangerous comments:*

I think a lot of well meaning friends or even MDC members have a tendency to blow off concerns or actual experiences with preterm labor as though it's a natural part of pregnancy. Everyone wants to believe that everything happening in pregnancy is natural and the way it should be. I used to hear things like "your body's just preparing for real labor" or "don't worry, it's probably just some intense Braxton Hicks" during my twin pregnancy. And a lot of times this is true. Obviously for me, it wasn't.

So when do you know the difference? First of all, if you are worried, take this feeling very seriously. Second of all, if your midwife or OB diagnoses preterm labor, take this information very seriously. If you are less than 37 completed weeks, it is too early for your baby to come. Such a baby if born would be "preterm". And a baby born less than 35-36 weeks would almost invariably be considered "premature" (i.e., body organs are not mature yet). For example, if you are 34 weeks pregnant and experiencing intense or frequent contractions, please do not assume all is well and the baby is just "done a little early". If you are truly sure of your dates, a 34 weeker should be born in a hospital where she will likely need NICU support not to mention weeks of very careful support to even wake up enough to feed.

I think some of the confusion comes because when some of us use the term "preterm-" or "prodromal labor", what we really mean are just normal contractions or Braxton-Hicks that are part of any healthy pregnancy, or a very prolonged early labor (but for a full term baby). If you are contracting 6 times an hour and your cervix isn't doing much, you're not in labor. Labor = contractions that produce cervical change. But if you're like me or Lousli or any number of other mamas who had real preterm labor (i.e., contractions plus cervical change loooong before the baby/ies should be born), you should take serious action to stop the contractions asap. That's different from someone who has contractions but makes it to full term, and that's just how their body does it. Hope that explanation makes sense.

*OMG I think I'm contracting too much. Now what?*

For those who are at risk of developing or are currently experiencing true (i.e., bad) preterm labor, here are some things you can do:

* Take a lukewarm water (not hot!) bath loaded with epsom salt. Epsom salt is magnesium sulfate(!) which is what they actually use to stop preterm labor in a hospital. Do it every day if you can to keep strong contractions from coming back.

* Drink AT LEAST 12-14 8-oz. glasses of water a day. More if you can take it. Dehydration (even mild) is a leading cause of contractions. But don't just drink water.... remember your electrolytes too [see below for more information about that]

* Stop drinking all tea, coffee, whether caffeinated or not. Tannins in these beverages can be very irritating to the uterus.

* Stop drinking Red Raspberry Leaf tea or eating anything with raspberries at all. Yes, I know this is controversial, but I've read a lot of research saying while it's safe and beneficial for most women, for some women (i.e., women with "irritable uteruses") it can bring on preterm labor. My midwife AND my doula both told me not to drink any, ever, during my pregnancy due to my history of preterm labor. [see below for more information about RRL tea]

* Avoid all herbs in the mint family, including any mint and also basil. Again, these can be irritating to the uterus in large quantities (e.g., mint tea, large helpings of pesto, and so on).

* Lie on your left side as much as possible. It improves blood flow and calms contractions.

* Start taking at least 500-1000mg Vitamin C per day, immediately and throughout your pregnancy, and, after 28 completed weeks, 2-3g of Alfalfa per day, which will help prevent premature rupture of membranes (PROM).

* Talk to your doctor/midwife to see if you should be on full bedrest.

* Talk to your doctor/midwife to see if you should be taking a tocolytic drug (e.g., terbutaline) to stop or lessen the contractions.

* Have a drink... or two. I know everyone hates this recommendation, but the bottom line is a baby is better of with a little alcohol in her bloodstream every once in a while than being born at 24 weeks.







In fact, Ina May Gaskin wrote in her book Spiritual Midwifery that she recommends women who are contracting too much preterm to sip vodka!

To recap... to stop contractions as quickly as possible and buy yourself some time, do this ASAP:

* Lie down (completely horizontal) on your left side.
* Drink 4 huge glasses of water and some Gatorade.
* Call your OB or midwife.
* Sip some vodka or other non-tannin containing alcohol (no wine). These will settle the contractions. Do NOT drink if delivery is imminent. Disclaimer: This is NOT a license to go on a drinking binge - we are talking about 2 maybe 3 drinks at most over a period of an evening every once in a while to stop contractions that are too frequent/strong/building in a preterm pregnancy.
* When your contractions settle a little, take a bath loaded with Epsom Salt.
* Go the hospital if you detect cervical change (from self-exam), feel crampy, are contracting too much, contractions are regular, or if you just KNOW something is wrong. They will monitor your contractions, stop the contractions with an IV of sugar and saline (aka gatorade







) and medications if necessary.

*Supplemental Progesterone:*
There is a lot of cutting edge research going on now about the benefits of supplementing with progesterone throughout pregnancy for women with a history of preterm labor. Progesterone has always been known to "quiet" the uterus and prevent the uterus from contracting during early pregnancy and harming the fetus, and it looks like it is needed throughout pregnancy too. Women with low progesterone are now thought to be at higher risk for premature labor and delivery.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...t_uids=12592250

An OB or midwife can prescribe progesterone suppositories, or you could look into getting a natural progesterone cream (e.g., "Happy PMS cream") to rub on the belly.

*On Drinking Water:*

About the drinking gallons of water advice, which is given again and again by mothers and doctors (etc.) alike as a way to prevent/stop preterm labor... my perinatologist, who is a world renowned specialist at Johns Hopkins, told me that new research is showing that drinking TOO MUCH water can throw some women's electrolytes out of balance, and actually can CAUSE preterm labor. Gasp. The very thing many women are trying to avoid. Drinking Gatorade-like beverages to restore elctrolytes helps a lot. In my second pregnancy (not the one where I delivered early) I drank Gatorade Ice - it's the clear (no dye!) one and was yummy... the ratio is 1 oz. per 8 oz. of water. So every 4 glasses of water, I'd have 1/2 cup of Gatorade. No biggie. If you can't get past the concept of drinking Gatorade (it took me a while lol - I'm pretty obsessive about eating organic, etc.) you can make your own but keep in mind that "electrolytes" means more than just sodium chloride (salt)... there's potassium, magnesium, etc. too. And sugar. And there's actually a careful balance of all of these together so make sure you get it right - Google homemade recipes. So yes you want to drink a lot - at least 12 glasses of water a day - but have 1 or 2 Gatorades a day too.

*Red Raspberry Leaf Tea -- Conflicting Information:*

If you have a history of preterm labor OR if you have an "irritable uterus" you should consider avoiding drinking RRL tea. I was specifically told my both my midwife and my labor doula in my second pregancy NOT to go near it because *some* women like me (i.e., with a history of preterm labor and an irritable uterus) don't handle it well, I guess because the LAST thing a uterus like this needs is a strengthening tonic! I've done a lot of research on line and found there is highly conflicting information out there about it... some studies or opinions show it's safe, others say it's absolutely not safe for women with previous miscarriages or preterm labor or uteruses that are "irritable". I for one was in no mood to be a scientific experiment, thus I steered clear of it.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lousli*
Sometimes just a feeling or sense that something isn't right with your body.

This is very true and bears repeating! Even if this happens during your first pregnancy please get it checked out. This was my only "sign" when I went into preterm labor with DS.


----------



## sweetpeasmom (Nov 20, 2003)

awesome post Periwinkle









With my first I had no noticable signs i was in PTL, luckily i had an ultrasound and i guess the tech noticed something and sent me to the hospital. With my second one, i noticed some very minor and i mean minor pinkish/redish discharge at about 24 weeks. I mean if i didn't even look i never would have saw it. I really didn't think anything of it, sorta blew it off but later decided well i should call just in case, well good thing I did. That was my mucous plug, i was dialated already. Never hurts to call just in case!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

In addition to Periwinkle's advice about what to do for PTL:

Avoid sexual intercourse or orgasm until you can check with your doctor or midwife about possible restrictions (often this is one of the first restrictions).

This one might be a difficult decision for you, but try to decide whether you will continue to nurse an older child. I personally chose to continue nursing, not noticing any increase in contractions during nursing. However, if you are having PTL contractions, and find that nursing is triggering those, you might want to cut down nursing if your child is old enough to do so comfortably.

Also, many people will say, "Drink a glass of wine" which I'm sure doesn't hurt, but it might not help all that much. If you are having true PTL, wine isn't going to stop it. This is something that I would check with a midwife or doctor about before doing it.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Re: drinking... Ina May Gaskin says a woman should sip vodka (yes, vodka) if she is having PTL -- 2 to 3 drinks worth. I know everyone FREAKS whenever I write that but ya know what... the baby is better off with a little alcohol than being born at 24 weeks. Period.

ETA - I just added this info to my original post.


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

Lots of great information! I am a mommy of 3 preemies! 2 35 weekers and a 31 weeker.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Just bumping this up! I've been having a lot of PTL signs the last 3 days and suspected the RRL tea I started drinking may have been causing it. I had serious PTL issues with my dd and a history of m/c. I wont be drinking the tea again until D-day!


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks for the bump. I always see lots of posts in the various due date clubs about signs of PTL.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Great thread! Thanks so much for all the info, gals! The too much water and not enough electrolytes thing... could it contribute to PPROM as well? My PPROM occurred at 29 weeks (baby was born 4 days later after I got steroids). I had protein in my urine at 20 weeks last time, so my midwife told me to drink 2 gallons of water a day (there were no other signs of pre-e - it really was me just not drinking enough water). I managed to FORCE 1 gallon/day into me, and my urine was fine at 24 and 28 weeks. I continued the 1 gallon/day regimen (again, I had to force myself). I put lemon in it to make it a little more tolerable. I really hate drinking water.







Anyway, I was not drinking Gatorade with it. I also wonder about yeast contributing... The docs all said no, but I had recurring yeast infections and they were resistant to some of the typical drugs. I did not have any bacterial infections that they could find, was GBS-, etc. I'll probably never know what caused it, but I definitely want to prevent it this time if I can!

I've also read recently that taking extra Vit. C can help prevent PTL/PPROM. Certainly worth trying!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

great thread!
i have an irritable (sp?) uterus, so i had BHs off and on from week 31. no cervical change, of course. it was very frustrating, but i kept remembering it is not preterm labor! and it wasn't!
it is not easy to see the difference...you are right, we have to be careful and listen to our bodies!
i didn't know about alcohol and vit C, both make sense for me!
great advices, keep going!


----------



## Gabe_n_Pippas_Mum (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for the thread. I've started having more than BH contractions the last day or two - a lot more menstral cramp feeling. I'm 35 weeks tomorrow and I'm not too worried b/c I know it would be okay if the baby came in the next week or so, even though it would nix my homebirth. I'm also feeling a bit "out of sorts"...I wonder if I'm going to go into labour early?

I'm off for a nap.









Beth


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

A new bump for a new group of pregnant women...


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Re: drinking... Ina May Gaskin says a woman should sip vodka (yes, vodka) if she is having PTL -- 2 to 3 drinks worth. I know everyone FREAKS whenever I write that but ya know what... the baby is better off with a little alcohol than being born at 24 weeks. Period.

ETA - I just added this info to my original post.


My perinatologist with baby #1 and midwife with baby #2 never suggested vodka, but both suggested wine, I have an irritable uterus that likes to contract for no reason and an incompetent cervyx that likes to start dilating from simple BH contractions...not at all fun.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

It sucks I know. Everyone else is contracting like crazy with no cervical change and there I'd be dilating and effacing for the littlest BH.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
My perinatologist with baby #1 and midwife with baby #2 never suggested vodka, but both suggested wine, I have an irritable uterus that likes to contract for no reason and an incompetent cervyx that likes to start dilating from simple BH contractions...not at all fun.

Just wanted to also point out you might want to try WHITE wine or brandy or something, that has no tannins. Red wine has tannins, which, like tea and coffee, can be irritating to "irritable uteruses".


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Just wanted to also point out you might want to try WHITE wine or brandy or something, that has no tannins. Red wine has tannins, which, like tea and coffee, can be irritating to "irritable uteruses".










Actually, the perinatologist did say that, I'd forgotten, since it's been over 4 years now!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

What is the definition of an "irritable uterus"? I feel BH from practically the beginning of pregnancy, earlier with each child, and they become more frequent if I don't drink enough...


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

That pretty much sounds like it velcromom! Unless your BH turn into labor, or make you dilate or efface. If you get tons and tons of them but without going into labor, that is an irritable uterus.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

bump for twin mama


----------



## dinsgirl (Jan 19, 2007)

What about interstitial cystitis? I have that and it seems to be causing a lot of discomfort. How would I know if I have an irritable uterus or it's just the IC causing me issues?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dinsgirl* 
What about interstitial cystitis? I have that and it seems to be causing a lot of discomfort. How would I know if I have an irritable uterus or it's just the IC causing me issues?

When you say "causing me issues", what issues specifically?


----------



## dinsgirl (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh - sorry - that's from another message I posted today. I'm in my 25th week now and started this at my 19th week and I have BH a lot! Sometimes I feel like I'm in one perpetual contraction all day. My dr is monitoring me closely and my cervix is good at this point. I monitor them to make sure I don't go over 4 per hour (my dr said go in at 5/hour). I also have a lot of pain that I've associated with my bladder (the interstitital cystitis) in the lower abdomen. I'm pretty sure that the lower abdomen pain is the bladder just from the symptoms but I had been blaming the bh on the bladder as well. I hadn't heard of an "irritable uterus" before so now I'm wondering which I'm dealing with in regards to the bh.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Aw that stinks.







I really don't know anything about interstitial cystitis... is it an infection? If so, infection is well known to increase the risk of preterm labor (even gum infections have been linked to early delivery).

Regardless, I think an "irritable uterus" should be fairly easy to distinguish from I.C. if you can feel/count contractions. If for example, this is your first child and you are kind of constantly contracting 4+ times an hour, or if you don't drink enough you contract, or you stand for too long or do any sort of activity and you contract, or eat or drink the wrong thing and you contract... basically, doing "normal" stuff sets off your uterus and makes you contract a lot. BH you can feel at 19 weeks (esp. for a 1st pregnancy) is early -- not unheard of, just something that should raise an eyebrow and make you take a closer look (which is sounds like you're doing).

I guess, at the risk of being overly simplistic, it doesn't matter WHAT is causing you to contract this much, the issue is minimizing those triggers (read the whole thread if you haven't already for tips on how to do this). And fundamentally, you can contract 700 times a day but if your cervix is a steel trap lol and not budging -- meaning NO shortening, NO funneling, NO effacement -- then it's a pain in the butt / uncomfortable but your baby's not going to be born without cervical change.

The only time you have to worry about having an irritable uterus is a) if it's causing cervical change (i.e., preterm labor), and b) if you have a history of preterm labor and/or preterm delivery.

If it's your first pregnancy, you don't have a "history" to go on, so the assumption should be that everything is NORMAL, and you should only get alarmed if your cervix is changing this early. If you're really concerned about it, get a transvaginal sono and watch what happens to your cervix when you contract. My cervix would be long and closed on a normal exam or sono, but then boom I'd contract and it would funnel so badly there was barely any length left to it. Horrifying.


----------



## dinsgirl (Jan 19, 2007)

Wow! This is my 3rd - but it's been 10 years since the last one. Just for fyi, IC is a bladder condition that is not the direct result of infection but frequent infections can lead to it. It is actually where the lining of the bladder has leisons and hemorrages on it causing flares of pain, leaking and frequent urination. Feels like an infection but treated very differently. I've had a lot of pain with this pregnancy because of it and wondered if it was the cause of the bh. I don't have a history of bh this early - started with my daughter at 7th month and she was born at 37 weeks.

Today I decided to get all dizzy and nauseaed to the point that I almost passed out. We went to urgent care and no medical reason other than possibly blood sugar fluctuations or b complex is low. This has been a rough pregnancy on me but baby is really good - if I can just make it to week 37!!!


----------



## Borboleta (Jan 16, 2007)

One symptom I had both times (the first I lost at 21w, the second I managed to get to the hospital in time - curreently 30w) was diahrea.
If my bowels start behaving weirdly and I have this feeling that something is not right I just go to the ER.


----------



## rominick (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

I am new here and just got out of the hospital for bleeding and contractions. I am 31 wks and 3rd pregnancy. I am also 43. I was coming up the stairs the other day and it felt like my water broke, however, it was all blood and I continued to bleed for about 5 mins where I could feel it running out, then it slowed and lasted for a few hours. It was bright red and started up again the next morning for about an hour, then stopped again. When mild contractions started (during the night) in my lower back, I knew I would have to go in. So ended up getting the four steroid shots and contracted off and on. No more bleeding and now at home on bedrest.

Has anyone had anything like the bleeding that I described or have any idea? I have no placental abruption, Previa or placent adhering to scar tissue (I had 2 previous C/S). Cervix is long and closed tight.

Thanks for any insight and all the great tips that I have already read!

Jane
Mama to Erik 9 (Autism), Julie 6 and Christopher to be, hopefully not until 4/2/07!


----------



## luvmybabygirls (Dec 13, 2006)

This is the first time I have posted in this area. I just got out of the hospital for going into labor at 33 weeks and 2 days. According to the chart at the hospital they sent me too. I was not having very painful contractions but I felt nausea and so I went in and I was dialating so they stopped it with the Magneseum Sulfate and gave me the 2 steroid shots. Now I am on Nifedipine and I am not happy with the drug, I am now 34 weeks and a few days and I really am not concerned that the baby is going to have any significant trouble if at all, but the hospital I planned on delivering at won't take me until I am at least 35 weeks and I don't think my little one is going to wait that long. So I found a different hospital that will take me. Does anyone have any advice at this point. This is my second baby and my first one carried until 42 weeks, so this is new to me. I am already dialated to a 3 or maybe even a 4. Any info would be greatly helpful. Thanks


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

What sort of advice are you specifically looking for? Do you want to stop taking medication? Wondering which hospital to go to? If your hospital is not equipped to take a baby at less than 35 weeks gestation, they will most likely want to transport you (if early enough in your labor) or your baby after she is born to the hospital with the better NICU.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybabygirls* 
This is the first time I have posted in this area. I just got out of the hospital for going into labor at 33 weeks and 2 days. According to the chart at the hospital they sent me too. I was not having very painful contractions but I felt nausea and so I went in and I was dialating so they stopped it with the Magneseum Sulfate and gave me the 2 steroid shots. Now I am on Nifedipine and I am not happy with the drug, I am now 34 weeks and a few days and I really am not concerned that the baby is going to have any significant trouble if at all, but the hospital I planned on delivering at won't take me until I am at least 35 weeks and I don't think my little one is going to wait that long. So I found a different hospital that will take me. Does anyone have any advice at this point. This is my second baby and my first one carried until 42 weeks, so this is new to me. I am already dialated to a 3 or maybe even a 4. Any info would be greatly helpful. Thanks

Hi, I agree with Lousli... more info would be helpful.

You say you "are not happy" with the drug. Why?

You also say you aren't concerned the baby will have any significant trouble. Why? Babies born 6-8+ weeks early often DO have significant troubles. You have a history of carrying to 42 weeks and have no reason to think this pregnancy would be any different. 40 weeks is full term, but your babies like to "cook" a little longer.







Don't assume you're "ready" now.... your baby is much much too early to come out.

Here's a reality check... 34 weekers often need help breathing. Sure, maybe not full intebation (especially if you had the hormone shots) but they would likely still need a nasal canula and even some supplemental oxygen. If they're on a nasal canula, it's very very hard to pick them and nurse them. 34 weekers don't have much body fat, so they have trouble holding their body temperature. 34 weekers frequently have reflux, which is a NIGHTMARE to deal with. And..... 34 weekers are the sleepiest little things you ever saw. They will not "demand feed" they will sleep until they are in a coma if you let them. So that means you need to feed them on a rigourous schedule (usually every 2 hours), and spend EONS trying to wake them up just to take their feeding. They fall asleep at the breast. And speaking of which, breastfeeding 34 weekers can be impossible. They don't nipple well, they have a weak latch, they fall asleep, they can be very sensitive to things in your diet (much more so than a full term babe) which can exacerbate reflux and cause weight gain issues... the list goes on. Each feeding takes a lifetime. It's a nightmare, feeding 34 weekers, trust me. I've done it twice and I know so has Lesley and many other mamas who will tell you the same thing.

Please, mama, I'm all about "thinking positive", but your baby is AT LEAST one and half (and likely two) MONTHS away from being ready to be born.









At this point, I suggest you take that good hard reality check all of us who have been there done that have done, and learn the following very important lesson:

Your #1 job right now is to keep your baby in your womb... not until 35 weeks, but until 40+ weeks. Period. If that takes drugs, it takes drugs. If it takes bedrest, believe me I know that sucks, but follow your midwife or OB's orders to a T and get on bedrest. If it takes a hospital stay, do it. You won't be sorry.

Big







to you and please post back with more questions/info.


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

Something I wanted to mention...

I know without a doubt that evening primrose oil or gamma liniolenic acid causes me to have a lot of preterm contractions. I don't know if I have an "irritable uterus" or what but I am definitely sensitive to EPO. It is often recommended for pregnant women so I thought I should mention my experience.

Also, I dont carry babies until 40+ weeks, I go at about 37-38. So does my mom and maternal aunts and three sisters. I think babies can be ready at this time, not always at 40+. I'm not into rushing them AT ALL, but just wanted to say that some do come naturally a wee bit earlier and are healthy and ready. I have had two coersed c/sections btw but labor started naturally and was in full swing both times. I just apparently take a long time to birth and docs didn't like waiting. We could cancel out my experience because of the surgeries but that still leave lots of vaginally born healthy big ones at 37/38 being born in my family (and others...)

J


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi thanks for posting that. Very interesting re: EPO!

Also, I just wanted to say that ITA that babies CAN be ready a wee bit earlier like 38 or whatever weeks. However, I was specifically responding to Luvmybabygirls who said she didn't go til 42 weeks, so for her, delivering a 34 weeker is most likely more than "just a few" weeks early. Sorry if that wasn't clear.









Regardless, I think it's important for NO mother to think that 34 weeks the baby is "nearly" ready. Full term is 9 months, give or take a LITTLE bit, but not a month and a half early. No baby is "ready" to be born at 34 weeks. I see a lot of mamas on here saying they want to homebirth at 31 weeks or saying they want to induce (naturally) at 35 or whatever. It's frustrating when you KNOW what 31, 33, 35 weekers look like. And universally, they don't look or act like babies who are "ready" to be born.


----------



## Cigilteach (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes Periwinkle, I hear you. I didn't connect the history, though I mentioned my family's history. Self absorbed pregnant woman here.









I just have to say that my younger sister, who is also expecting, was told by her OB that at 35 weeks the baby is essentially ready?!?! She's now planning to hang out the eviction notice to the very day - it makes me soooo very angry. She's not doing anything dangerous, just things that probably won't make a difference if she's not ready anyway, sex and walking and bumpy car rides etc...but still what a mentality! Let the baby stay where YOU purposely put her/him till he's/she's ready! UGH. I can almost guarantee her brilliant OB will induce her for their mutual convenience ... argh. Sorry this isn't a rant thread but insomuch as I hear ya...

J


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Does anyone have any hints, advice, anything that will ward of pre-term labour? I started contracting a little over a week ago, and today was horrid, I'm only 13 weeks, it started at 12 weeks with my ds, and luckily I didn't start dilating till 19 weeks with him, so hopefully so far the contractions aren't doing anything (have an appt. first thing wednesday morning)...but I'd love something to get them to stop...I really want to make if full term _*with no drugs*_ this time around, I ended up on terbutaline for 12 weeks and magnesium for 1 week with DS and so want to avoid that this time, I have a hard time not thinking that the terbutaline is the cause of his autism...but obviously autism is better than delivering at 19 weeks.

And obviously I'm babbling, I'm just stressed out and worried! So anything, homeopathics, herbs, anything at all, I'm open to it.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luvmybabygirls* 
Now I am on Nifedipine and I am not happy with the drug, I am now 34 weeks and a few days and I really am not concerned that the baby is going to have any significant trouble if at all,

I don't have any real advice, but I took myself off terbutaline just before 34 weeks, I'd had one 34 week baby already, and personally decided, for me, the side effects of the drug were a lot worse than having at 34 week baby.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cinder* 
Does anyone have any hints, advice, anything that will ward of pre-term labour?


Please read the beginning of this thread.







There are LOTS of goodies in here about what to do to prevent PTL... I compiled a bunch of them in a big list and Lesley and others have added a bunch too.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks, I have been staying as hydrated as humanly possible, I have been taking warm epsom salt baths, I've had some gin, taking vitamin c, am not drining tea/coffee/raspberry leaf tea/etc...

I know it probably means I'll need some drugs at some point, I'm just really really (probably unrealistically) hoping to avoid them.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

To Luvmybabygirls- I'd also like to know why you don't like nifedipine. My first baby was born by emergency c-section at 30 weeks due to me having hypertension (she was having heart rate decels). I am currently PG again (18 weeks) and on max dose of Aldomet and docs were thinking about adding nifedipine. Are the side effects bad?


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Bunnybee, yes the side effects are "bad" (the heart racing feeling, etc.) but the drugs are not dangerous to the fetus. But like any drug, it's risk vs. benefit. Knowing what a 31 weeker is like and what a month-long NICU stay is like compared with knowing what it's like to deliver a healthy full-term baby... I'd withstand an entire year of feeling like that to have a full term baby and avoid the NICU, kwim?


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

I agree Periwinkle. After having a 7 week 2 day stay in the NICU I'd much rather deal with side effects of a med and have a full term baby! I had read some things online about nifedipine and birth defects so I was a littel concerned. My doc actually decided to add labetalol first (maybe b/c I questioned nifedipine?) so we'll see how that does. Though the same doc said I have Reynaud's and the info for labetalol says that's contraindicated!


----------



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 

*Red Raspberry Leaf Tea -- Conflicting Information:*

If you have a history of preterm labor OR if you have an "irritable uterus" you should consider avoiding drinking RRL tea. I was specifically told my both my midwife and my labor doula in my second pregancy NOT to go near it because *some* women like me (i.e., with a history of preterm labor and an irritable uterus) don't handle it well, I guess because the LAST thing a uterus like this needs is a strengthening tonic! I've done a lot of research on line and found there is highly conflicting information out there about it... some studies or opinions show it's safe, others say it's absolutely not safe for women with previous miscarriages or preterm labor or uteruses that are "irritable". I for one was in no mood to be a scientific experiment, thus I steered clear of it.

This is true for me! I began drinking the tea at the beginning of the 3-tri and BAM within 2 days I was in the hospital with severe backache, menstrual-like cramping & regular contractions! I stopped drinking the tea and things have been fine since.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

bumping because this is an AWESOME thread & there's some questions about PTL in the I'm Pregnant forum.


----------



## CrunchyDoula (Jul 5, 2007)

Bump


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pregnant with #2 and have a 13 month old, former 33 weeker. Just wanted to say how happy I am to see this thread- I think there is a tendency, like OP mentioned, for people to interpret *all* contractions during pregnancy as 'natural'. They're not. I was taken seriously when I started having prodromal preterm labor symptoms at 23 weeks because I had a history of cervical cancer surgeries and enodmetriosis surgeries, so I have an irritable, scarred uterus AND a crappy cervix. I shortened very early, but never dilated (due to all the scar tissue in my cervix)- had to be manually dilated during labor (that was fun).

I would strongly encourage anyone experiencing BHC that don't respond to the normal interventions to get checked out. And don't listen to people who say 'babies born past 28 weeks don't have many problems', because they CAN. And even a few weeks in the NICU, then a baby who can't nurse, suck. Big time.


----------



## lanielayne (Jun 13, 2005)




----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *preemiemamarach* 
*I would strongly encourage anyone experiencing BHC that don't respond to the normal interventions to get checked out.*

Not being purposely dense, but what are the normal interventions? The things listed at the beginning of this thread?
I'm asking because my BHC seem to get earlier with each pregnancy (none that I noticed with ds1, 23/24 weeks with ds2, started around 18 weeks with this one) and more noticeable.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a few questions about some of the above items:

-Wouldn't Propel be a better choice than Gatorade, as it is much lower in sugar? And none of the flavors have dyes. Plus, it tastes a lot better IMO.

-I don't have any philosophical objection to the vodka (or other distilled spirit) but my only question is, wouldn't you have be careful that it didn't dehydrate you at the same time? I think I have already been having issues with dehydration this pregnancy, so this is on my mind. My DD was pre-term with PROM. Which brings me to my next question...

-What is the difference between PROM and PPROM? In other words, what is the extra "P" for?


----------



## friendlymamma (Aug 9, 2007)

Just wanted to say, what great info. I'm a mom of 2 preemies - 1 33 weeker and 1 36 weeker. Hope this one makes it to at least 38 weeks! I'm on the supplemental progesterone and so far it seems to be helping. I'm in my 33rd week and feeling good! There was a bit of info I didn't know about, so thanks for keeping this one going!


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam (Oct 9, 2006)

MoonJelly: The way I understand it, PROM is around 36 weeks or so, and PPROM is earlier than that. I know a woman through the internet who had PPROM with one of her twins at 13 weeks and is, amazingly, currently at 27 weeks.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 
I have a few questions about some of the above items:

-Wouldn't Propel be a better choice than Gatorade, as it is much lower in sugar? And none of the flavors have dyes. Plus, it tastes a lot better IMO.

No!







Propel is NOT the same thing as Gatorade. It does not have the same electrolytes and carbohydrates as Gatorade - in fact, it hardly has any - it is simply designed as a tasty water for people who like bottled water and it has some vitamin supplements thrown in. Plus, it has artificial sweeteners. It's like drinking Diet Coke with a multivitamin mixed in. In other words, not only is it NOT a "healthy" alternative to Gatorade, but it's totally missing the mark on replenishing electrolytes and sugars.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly*
-I don't have any philosophical objection to the vodka (or other distilled spirit) but my only question is, wouldn't you have be careful that it didn't dehydrate you at the same time?

I think the idea is that if you have preterm labor, you're already drinking 12 glasses of water a day (plus Gatorade or homemade equivalent!), and if your preterm labor progressed to too many contractions/minute, you've already downed some extra water before lying down on your left side... and now you want your partner to pour you a glass of wine or shot of vodka to sip. This isn't meant as a daily regimine, lol, it's emergency response to buy you a little time and let things calm down a little without a hospital admission if at all possible. HTH!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JacquelineR* 
Not being purposely dense, but what are the normal interventions? The things listed at the beginning of this thread?
I'm asking because my BHC seem to get earlier with each pregnancy (none that I noticed with ds1, 23/24 weeks with ds2, started around 18 weeks with this one) and more noticeable.

There is nothing abnormal about BH contractions. BH contractions are normal and healthy, and they do often start earlier with each pregnancy. Here is the key: *BH contractions are simply contractions that do not produce cervical change.* But if your cervix is changing when you are contracting, that is NOT normal (especially as early as 20's weeks) and those are not BH contractions, that's preterm labor.

Also, I think that assuming you and/or your care provider cannot find any evidence of cervical change, it would also be concerning to me if I still had BH if:

1. I was already drinking plenty of water (>8 glasses/day)
2. I wasn't doing anything to tick off my uterus (could be anything... from too much sex lol to drinking RRL tea)
3. Drinking 2 glasses of water and lying down on my left side didn't make them go away (or seriously diminish) within a half-hour or so.


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
No!







Propel is NOT the same thing as Gatorade. It does not have the same electrolytes and carbohydrates as Gatorade - in fact, it hardly has any - it is simply designed as a tasty water for people who like bottled water and it has some vitamin supplements thrown in. Plus, it has artificial sweeteners. It's like drinking Diet Coke with a multivitamin mixed in. In other words, not only is it NOT a "healthy" alternative to Gatorade, but it's totally missing the mark on replenishing electrolytes and sugars.

Okay thanks.







I did think it had regular sugar, just less of it. I don't recall seeing a fake sweetener listed on there but I will take a look next time.

Also, as you probably know, you can OD on too much water. It happened to someone I know. He was out in the Summer heat drinking lots of water and ended up drinking too much and got pretty sick from doing so. Anyway, just something for people to keep in mind, so as not to get too carried away trying to re-hydrate from water alone.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 
Also, as you probably know, you can OD on too much water.

That's the reason for the Gatorade or equivalent. If you drink straight water and don't replenish your electrolytes and such, you can die of water toxicity. If you drink Gatorade along with all that water, you'll be fine.


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
There is nothing abnormal about BH contractions. BH contractions are normal and healthy, and they do often start earlier with each pregnancy. Here is the key: *BH contractions are simply contractions that do not produce cervical change.* But if your cervix is changing when you are contracting, that is NOT normal (especially as early as 20's weeks) and those are not BH contractions, that's preterm labor.

Also, I think that assuming you and/or your care provider cannot find any evidence of cervical change, it would also be concerning to me if I still had BH if:

1. I was already drinking plenty of water (>8 glasses/day)
2. I wasn't doing anything to tick off my uterus (could be anything... from too much sex lol to drinking RRL tea)
3. Drinking 2 glasses of water and lying down on my left side didn't make them go away (or seriously diminish) within a half-hour or so.

Yeah, mine's easily attributed to not drinking enough and doing "too much" (normal household maintenance). My mw's are keeping a close eye on it/me so I won't worry too much. What had me worried to begin with was that my u/s tech noted that I had a BHC that "didn't stop for the entirety of the u/s", but that was before I was admitted for hydration too.


----------



## Lousli (Nov 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 

-What is the difference between PROM and PPROM? In other words, what is the extra "P" for?

Premature rupture of membranes = membranes rupture before the onset of labor (hence prematurely)

Preterm premature rupture of membranes= membranes rupture before the onset of labor and before full term (prior to 37/38 weeks)


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a question thats been bugging me. And is kinda personal...
After DTD with my fantastically amazing husband, my entire tummy feels very tight, and obvious that my uterus is contracting.
We *ahem* still DTD alot, and it even happens if i'm just excited. It lasts for about 5-10 minutes after all is said and done. But I heard this puts me at risk for preterm labor? Am I not allowed to have orgasms because they cause contractions??

Kinda freaked out.

I'm only 13 weeks along!!!!!


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MoonJelly* 
Also, as you probably know, you can OD on too much water. It happened to someone I know. He was out in the Summer heat drinking lots of water and ended up drinking too much and got pretty sick from doing so. Anyway, just something for people to keep in mind, so as not to get too carried away trying to re-hydrate from water alone.









This is why you need to replenish with Gatorade (or its equivalent). The reason people "OD" on too much water is that their electrolyte balance gets out of whack. This is also what can cause preterm labor, because people always tell you to drink a lot of water and you have people drinking 12, 16, even more glasses of water per day but not replenishing their electrolytes and sugars.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberLynn* 
I have a question thats been bugging me. And is kinda personal...
After DTD with my fantastically amazing husband, my entire tummy feels very tight, and obvious that my uterus is contracting.
We *ahem* still DTD alot, and it even happens if i'm just excited. It lasts for about 5-10 minutes after all is said and done. But I heard this puts me at risk for preterm labor? Am I not allowed to have orgasms because they cause contractions??

Kinda freaked out.

I'm only 13 weeks along!!!!!

Don't worry be happy.







It's all good. That's what it feels like when you're pregnant. It's not BH even, and it's definitely not preterm labor.

Now that being said, I did have to stop DTD when on bedrest because it would send my uterus contracting for HOURS. But stopping after 5-10 minutes is actually BENEFICIAL for you, keeps your uterus toned and helps get ready eventually for labor.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmberLynn* 
I have a question thats been bugging me. And is kinda personal...
After DTD with my fantastically amazing husband, my entire tummy feels very tight, and obvious that my uterus is contracting.
We *ahem* still DTD alot, and it even happens if i'm just excited. It lasts for about 5-10 minutes after all is said and done. But I heard this puts me at risk for preterm labor? Am I not allowed to have orgasms because they cause contractions??

Kinda freaked out.

I'm only 13 weeks along!!!!!

I had that in my first trimester, too, and it totally freaked me out. I cut DH off for awhile, but that didn't help because I was getting orgasms in my sleep.







:







But it didn't seem to have any negative effects on the pregnancy or the baby, other than scaring me.

I've found this thread very informative, thank you!


----------



## eewieew (Jul 25, 2008)

so glad for this thread.

i'm currently 35 weeks and am on bedrest because my cranky uterus is effectively pushing my baby down. guess what i thought were bh were the real deal.

last week i went to the hospital for monitoring and got a bag of fluids and a shot of terbutaline, neither of which "stopped" things but likely slowed them down. this was thursday. in that time, i've gone from 80 to 90% effaced and baby has dropped - fundal height was at 36cm, now at 34, and i've lost my mucous plug. i'm around a fingertip dilated and my mw seems to think that the only reason my baby is still baking is because i have scar tissue on my cervix from some procedures done long ago.

since i've had all of this change in the 4 days between checks, i've been put on prometrium to try and soothe the cramping and contractions. what i would like to know is how long it takes to see any improvement from the progesterone?

and, realistically, what might i be looking at if i have myself a little 35-36 weeker?

TIA!!!


----------



## MoonJelly (Sep 10, 2004)

My 36w2d DD had no complications and was 6.5 pounds.







She had some trouble getting latched on, which could have been for other reasons such as the c-section. Certainly, try for as late as you can, but know your outcome can be good if it doesn't work out that way!


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdubbelewe* 
and, realistically, what might i be looking at if i have myself a little 35-36 weeker?

Baby might need a little breathing help, but probably not for very long (maybe a few days or less). Some don't need any help at all, especially once you pass 36 weeks. You may or may not need some time in the NICU, and if you do, it could be a day or two or it could be a week or a little more.

Baby will probably sleep a LOT - moreso than a full term newborn. They tend to "wake up" around their due date and act like a normal newborn at that point (of course some might do it earlier).

Breastfeeding might be a little more challenging at first, but you should be able to overcome it. Some babies have to be woken to feed. And they can sometimes be a little weak in their latch. Just keep at it, and don't be afraid to get help from an LC or LLL leader if you need it. I had an LLL leader at my house when my 29 weeker came home (he was 33.5 weeks gestation at that point). We were using a nipple shield, but you may not need it. I needed help getting OFF the shield, and we were successful at that around 37.5 weeks gestation.

Jaundice is more common in preemies. So don't be surprised if you have to deal with that.

Check the preemie forum for more info.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

boscopup covered everything I was going to post.

I think the only words of advice I have - and I know it seems like this is stating the obvious - is that your first and only job right now is getting one more week (and when you do that, it's another week, and so on) for your baby. A lot of things get in the way of doing what you need for the pregnancy and the baby. Little, tiny, niggling, annoying things. Trust me. Even if you are on "strict bedrest" there will still be times someone put the phone out of reach or you're lying there on your side with NOTHING to do and nothing in reach, or dp isn't home yet and you're starving and want a snack, and you think, ooh I'll just get up for a sec... well... don't. Plan ahead, and annoint someone your beck-and-call person, and don't do anything other than follow your mw or OB's strict orders.










(and don't forget about the vodka as a last resort... it's actually quite effective







)


----------



## lil_miss_understood (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping and re-reading


----------



## Megs2805 (Jun 28, 2018)

Not sure if you’re still on these threads Perewinkle, but this is my first post ever! Tried to message you but it won’t let me. I’ve never joined a forum in my life but wanted so I could thank you for your lengthy post regarding preterm labor. I’m going to do all you suggest and chat with midwife. I’m only 33 weeks and freaking out bc I know labor. I usually go full term to the day but have had multiple problems with this pregnancy (my health not baby). Anyhow, thank you. My midwife did suggest wine but never mentioned tannins! Also helpful. Thank you!


----------

